# BMXHALLEN für de kalte Winter(mtb)



## hopser (20. Oktober 2004)

[FONTso nen winter roadtrip is doch auch was feines. schreibt doch eure hallen hier rein=Courier New]undefined[/FONT​ULM is auf jeden fall ne reise wert. suche noch nen paar infos,dann kommt mehr


----------



## Chaka-Checka (21. Oktober 2004)

öfters in Ulm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (21. Oktober 2004)

hab' s selbst zwar noch nich dahin geschafft, aber nen kumpel..in warstein(da wo' s bier herkommt)hat vor kurzem ne halle geöffnet. zwar nicht das grösste, aber hauptsache fahren. mtb is kein problem..und das beste: freitags bis 1.00uhr!  ..hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## SuperT (24. Oktober 2004)

Hedonist schrieb:
			
		

> hab' s selbst zwar noch nich dahin geschafft, aber nen kumpel..in warstein(da wo' s bier herkommt)hat vor kurzem ne halle geöffnet. zwar nicht das grösste, aber hauptsache fahren. mtb is kein problem..und das beste: freitags bis 1.00uhr!  ..hab ich mir sagen lassen.




Moin...

Patty the Kid und ich wollen auch mal dahin.
Einmal die mindestens... Haste Lust?


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (1. November 2004)

Ich kann nur mal wieder Aurich promoten! Super geile Halle mit vielen netten locals. Und MTBler sind auch willkommen.


----------



## SuperT (1. November 2004)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur mal wieder Aurich promoten! Super geile Halle mit vielen netten locals. Und MTBler sind auch willkommen.



Jo ist aber weit weg. Für uns! 
Gibt es in NRW gute Hallen`???


----------



## darkhenry1 (2. Februar 2005)

in wuppertal und solingen is meine ich eine die www.wickedwoods.de is von wuppertal die seite! ich bin jetzt übers wochenende in aurich also kommt alle nach aurich www.playground-ev.de man sieht sich


----------

